# Lost gear at the Hot Ditch



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I was out fishing the hot ditch and the cove yesterday, and we came in right around dark. I accidentally left my Okuma rod and spinning reel and my cast net at the boat ramp at Chesapeake Yachts. I didn't realize it until a few hours later, and by the time I came all the way back, they were both gone. If anybody saw my gear and picked it up or knows someone who found it, I would greatly appreciate it if I could get it back. The rod and reel were birthday gifts. If you know anything please send me a private message.

As for the fishing, we caught a few small pups on large shiners and cut mullet right near the discharge area. We had one decent speck on a shiner out in the channel, but lost it at the boat. The cove was pretty dead, we didn't see anyone catching there.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

There seems to be a sudden influx in people losing gear there. Hopefully someone will be kind enough to try to get it back to you.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Some one found some gear a few days ago there and posted it on TF


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Huntingwood, I sent you a PM.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Let us know*

how it turned out. I love an honest success story.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I've got them and will be returning them to him on Saturday.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

robchoi said:


> I've got them and will be returning them to him on Saturday.


Rob,

your a good guy man. I met a few folks who knew you "asain rob" over at the park ring perch fishin.... had a few laughs with'em

u know i needed a new cast net right?


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice success story.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Robchoi!!!!!!!!*

You are the man. Around 10 years or so ago, we were staying at the old Avalon motel. Two brothers were next door. When they left, one left his tackle bag at the door. I brought it in and looked for them til we left. Went thru it and found a trace I followed up. Ended up having the daughter leave them at a tackle shop on Timberlake in Lynchburg and the boy got his stuff back. Maybe 200 bucks worth of tackle. I knew I would eventually find who it belonged too and I wouldn't keep it. SOOOOO, thanks for doing the deed. The whole world should do more of it. Thanks again.

PS: I remembered a fellow who I saw fishing with them on the pier and asked if he knew them. He said not by name but would do some diggin. This was before I was on any message board or most anyone else to read it either. The other guy came up with a name and it took me 3 months to track it all down, but got it done.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

It's the right thing to do.

Simple as that.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

robchoi said:


> It's the right thing to do.
> 
> Simple as that.


True that :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Got my stuff back tonight!! Thanks again Rob and P&S!


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

You know that in these tuff economic times us fellow P&S ers need to look out for one another.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

You know all kayakers I've met so far "want to do the right thing"


----------



## rain maker (Nov 23, 2008)

*Pay it forward*

I hope one of you is around if my family is ever in a situation where I cant get to them right away. It's good to know there are still some honest people in the world.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

bbcroaker said:


> You know all kayakers I've met so far "want to do the right thing"


Amen to that. You know never know when karma may pay you a visit when your out on the water. Hopefully everyone is putting out major positive karma like Rob did.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I know after listening to that "heart-felt" and "genuine" apology that Tiger is certainly trying to find some positive Karma ...... ummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Maybe if he only cheated once..... LOL


----------

